# Slow Cooker Sweet & Sour Cabbage Rolls - Vegetarian



## 2dogsmom (Jan 19, 2004)

sweet & sour cabbage rolls

1 large head green cabbage
1 15-oz can black beans or red kidney beans, rinsed & drained
1 cup cooked brown rice
1/2 cup chopped carrot
1/2 cup chopped celery
1 medium onion, chopped
1 clove garlic, minced
3 1/2 cups marinara sauce or meatless spaghetti sauce
1/3 cup raisins
3 tbls lemon juice
1 tbls brown sugar

remove 8 large outer leaves from the cabbage.  in a dutch oven cook cabbage leaves in boiling water for 4-5 minutes or just until leaves are limp.  drain.  trim the thick rib from the center of each leaf.  set aside.  shred 4 cups of the remaining cabbage;  place in a 3 1/2 quart slow cooker.

in a medium bowl combine beans, cooked rice, carrot, celery, onion, garlic, and 1/2 cup of the marinara sauce.  evenly divide the bean mixture among the 8 cabbage leaves, using about 1/3 cup per leaf.  fold sides of leaf over filling and roll up.

combine remaining marinara sauce, raisins, lemon juice, and brown sugar.  pour about half of the sauce mixture over shredded cabbage in cooker.  stir to mix.  place cabbage rolls on the shredded cabbage, flap side down.  top with remaining sauce.

cover and cook on low heat 7-9 hours, or high heat 3 1/2-4 1/2 hours.  carefully remove the cooked cabbage rolls and serve with the shredded cabbage.

yield: 4 servings


----------

